
Uber Buys a Mysterious Startup to Make Itself an AI Company - TY
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/uber-buys-mysterious-startup-make-ai-company/
======
TY
Anyone on HN knows anything about Geometric Intelligence beyond what was
written in the article?

